# molding clips



## giunta (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone know where to get those plastic clips that hold the trim onto doors and rockers for a dasher wagon? There seem to be different clips that hold the trim and rubber window pieces together on the doors. Need them too.
Thanks


----------



## A3 Jed-duh (Aug 10, 2006)

Early or late body? I've searched online for belt line clips for my 80 wagon, no luck so far...


----------

